# OT - E.Kent out as Oregon basketball coach?!?!



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats the rumor! 

A friend of mine (and new member here, Hammerhead) who frequents the Duck message boards is saying that E.Kent had an affair with the daughter of a big time Oregon booster, and that E.Kent is being forced to step down as coach as a result. 2 big time local recruits (Kevin Love & Kyle Singler) are now considering NOT going to Oregon because of Kents actions. He said that some of the Duck message board moderators are banning this news, and you have to go to UCLA etc. message boards to get the full story. It wont be long before the media is on top of this as more and more info is being spread.

Just when the Ducks basketball program is starting to make a name for itself, now this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I heard about this. Not good for Ernie.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ouch. If true, this would definitely suck for the Ducks. Like you said, they were just starting to make a name for themselves. 

Hey, on the brightside.. Atleast it wasn't a Blazer. :bsmile:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Hey, on the brightside.. Atleast it wasn't a Blazer. :bsmile:


TRUE... or a BEAVER! My Beavs have had enough problems lately.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> TRUE... or a BEAVER! My Beavs have had enough problems lately.



What, our players hooking up with stolen gay sheep is a problem? 

OSU Football is what causes problems. My boy Lamar keeps guys like Chris Stephens in check...the only person I would really worry about getting into trouble might be Kyle Jeffers....how long till he gets a DUI on his bicycle.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Thats the rumor!
> 
> A friend of mine (and new member here, Hammerhead) who frequents the Duck message boards is saying that E.Kent had an affair with the daughter of a big time Oregon booster, and that E.Kent is being forced to step down as coach as a result. 2 big time local recruits (Kevin Love & Kyle Singler) are now considering NOT going to Oregon because of Kents actions. He said that some of the Duck message board moderators are banning this news, and you have to go to UCLA etc. message boards to get the full story. It wont be long before the media is on top of this as more and more info is being spread.
> 
> Just when the Ducks basketball program is starting to make a name for itself, now this.


I heard rumors exactly like this 3-4 years ago. Nothing came of it at that point (except maybe Ernie himself :eek8 so I'm taking this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fork said:


> I heard rumors exactly like this 3-4 years ago. Nothing came of it at that point *(except maybe Ernie himself :eek8* so I'm taking this with a grain of salt.


:laugh: Low blow Fork, low blow.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> I heard rumors exactly like this 3-4 years ago. Nothing came of it at that point (except maybe Ernie himself :eek8 so I'm taking this with a grain of salt.


You may be right, and I hope you are because I like the progress of the Ducks hoop program, BUT, I think this is legit. When it becomes truth, you better give me credit!


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

everyone is doubting and hating on OSU basketball this year, they shouldnt even be in bad shape, Dewitz, Stephens are going to be back and in bigger roles, and Tsagarakis will be back from his injury(if we would have had him last year, no question cal state-fullerton wouldnt have won the NIT game)


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I heard this rumor a few weeks ago. A friend that is close with Marty Loonen said that Marty, Brooks and Malik weren't really happy with Ernie last year either. But all this is just what I heard someone else heard Marty say, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds like rubbage to me...I won't believe it until it makes the news....Too many idiots have computers that can type whatever they want with the intentions of people believing it...If this came from Scout.com, Its a good portion of the time made up (usually by a fan of a Pac-10 rival)....


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahh damn. I sure hope not. The ducks were gonna make a huge improvement next year, and Ernie is a damn good coach even if for some reason he can't keep his you know what in his pants.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Although this board is a source of rumors - let's all be careful not to smear anyone prematurely. Kent has not come out and admitted this allegation. The main media has not reported it. Let's not defame this man.

Gossip is EVIL and hurtful.

I encourage no more posts about this topic until it is verified truth.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I heard rumors exactly like this 3-4 years ago. Nothing came of it at that point (except maybe Ernie himself ) so I'm taking this with a grain of salt.


I got similar news direct from one of his ex-players last year, so I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss it.

Dan


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

You had to know something was wrong when you have one of the best teachers of the game there is in Litzenberger want out. Hmmmm. Very sad situation.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Sounds like rubbage to me...


A guy shouldn't get fired for just a little rubbage with a booster's daughter.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The more I think about it, the more I realize I shouldnt have posted this. At least not until the news was official (if its true). Most of you know how much I hate Crapzano and Quick, and I feel like posting this was hypocritical of me, because I basically did what they do. 

I need a spankin' and will ground myself to my room.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

People on the Ducks board are now singing a different tune, and think Kent will NOT lose his job.

This from the Tribune:



> Rumors squashed
> Rumors continue to swirl about Oregon basketball coach Ernie Kent and his future with the Ducks. His sports information person, Greg Walker, says that while Kent is dealing with a personal issue — “that’s his business … and (rumors are) going to be ugly for a while,” he says — Oregon signed the coach to a new, five-year rollover contract last month. As of now, the party line is that the Ducks expect Kent to be their coach. Party at Jake’s!


The Fan also talked about the Kent situation yesterday.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

For what it's worth, my "source" told me this stuff's been going on for years with Kent, but no one in the department cares because his PR is so good.

Dan


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

dkap said:


> For what it's worth, my "source" told me this stuff's been going on for years with Kent, but no one in the department cares because his PR is so good.
> 
> Dan


The fact that Kent stresses to parents his supposedly strong Christian values when he recruits, this will really hurt the program, regardless if its true or not. Other Pac-10 coach's will use it against him when they are going after the same player.


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

The Fan also referred to a conversation with Moose that said Kent had signed on for another 5 years. That should probably end any speculation as to whether his job's in trouble. As far as the other stuff goes, who knows?

Funny post, Ed.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

lalooska said:


> The Fan also referred to a conversation with Moose that said Kent had signed on for another 5 years. That should probably end any speculation as to whether his job's in trouble. As far as the other stuff goes, who knows?
> 
> Funny post, Ed.


True, but that extension was signed a month ago. Maybe before all this came to light?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been told that Canzano is writing something about all this for tomorrow's paper. UGH, I might have to actually read something he writes.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I've been hearing rumors too about kent. I am a Duck and I hope the program doesnt fall apart. I heard a rumor of a duck press conference coming on Sunday. Also some other rumor that Kent has been given a countdown to resign, if he doesn't then they will fire him. I sure hope this is wrong. I do hope that Love and Singler come to Oregon, Love is a beast. A good friend of mine knows marrty from high school and would always tell me inside info about the team he got from marrty... maybe I should call him. 

I really don't wanna speculate as to whether this is true or not, but I fear that some of it is true, only time will tell.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> I've been hearing rumors too about kent. I am a Duck and I hope the program doesnt fall apart. I heard a rumor of a duck press conference coming on Sunday. Also some other rumor that Kent has been given a countdown to resign, if he doesn't then they will fire him. I sure hope this is wrong. I do hope that Love and Singler come to Oregon, Love is a beast. A good friend of mine knows marrty from high school and would always tell me inside info about the team he got from marrty... maybe I should call him.
> 
> I really don't wanna speculate as to whether this is true or not, but I fear that some of it is true, only time will tell.


Make that call!

Marty’s mom has posted on the Duck boards and said that she is very disappointed in Kent. Word is that she also paid Bill Moos a visit this past Monday and voiced her displeasure.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Kent isnt getting fired this year. It would cost UO too much money to do so. Im kinda surprised there's a thread about this on a Blazers forum.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Well...Ernie just had his contract extended til 2010. Guess he isn't getting fired any time soon.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Fork said:


> Well...Ernie just had his contract extended til 2010. Guess he isn't getting fired any time soon.



http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2108319

"Throughout the first week of the July evaluation period, a number of coaches have contacted ESPN.com and asked if Kent was going to be fired or resign."


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2108319
> 
> "Throughout the first week of the July evaluation period, a number of coaches have contacted ESPN.com and asked if Kent was going to be fired or resign."


Thanks for the link. It sounds like Moos is standing by Ernie, and he wont be leaving the program. Its to bad that Love is no longer considering the Ducks, ya gotta wonder if the situation with Kent had any impact on his decision, because from what I heard, he was strongly leaning towards going to Oregon not long ago.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Thanks for the link. It sounds like Moos is standing by Ernie, and he wont be leaving the program. Its to bad that Love is no longer considering the Ducks, ya gotta wonder if the situation with Kent had any impact on his decision, because from what I heard, he was strongly leaning towards going to Oregon not long ago.


I wonder how much of Loves decision is based on this, and how much might have to do with the type of style Oregon plays. I'm not saying the Ducks wouldn't like to have Love in the program, but to be honest the kid isn't the type of player that would prosper in Kents up and down, 3pt bombing, style. There is of course still plenty of time for him to change his choses of schools, but for Kevin to become a high draft pick in the NBA, he might do well to spend a year or two at a school like UConn that would use him properly.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

jwhoops11 said:


> I wonder how much of Loves decision is based on this, and how much might have to do with the type of style Oregon plays. I'm not saying the Ducks wouldn't like to have Love in the program, but to be honest the kid isn't the type of player that would prosper in Kents up and down, 3pt bombing, style. There is of course still plenty of time for him to change his choses of schools, but for Kevin to become a high draft pick in the NBA, he might do well to spend a year or two at a school like UConn that would use him properly.


COuld be part of it.

Also, Love was recently kicked off his Nike AAU team based here in Portland because he went to the ABCD camp and didn't go to the Nike camp the same week. He and Stan, his father, were reportedly VERY pissed about that because he just wanted to play basketball against the best competition and they thought it was a petty thing to do. Oregon's program being basically funded with Nike money, maybe he decided it would be a strange choice to play there.

EDIT: 

In fact, there's an article about this in today's Trib...

http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=30879


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for the read Fork. 

I hadn't heard about that, and to be honest I feel bad for the kid. Like dad says he isn't under any sort of contract with Nike, and to punish him becuase he wanted to test himself against the best player in the nation is wrong. It also seems maybe his parents are a bit to involved with the whole situation, which will only put more pressure on Love in thje future. 16 years old, and everyone wants a piece of him, kind of sad.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Crapzano:

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...x.ssf?/base/sports/112142149830060.xml&coll=7


----------

